# لو العمر لحظة..فأى لحظة تختار؟؟!!



## candy shop (28 أبريل 2007)

*~^~ لو العمر لحظة فأي لحظة تختار ؟؟؟ ~^~, اي اللحظات تتمنى ان تجدها...*

لـو العمر لحظه ... فأي لحظه تختار ؟.؟ !! 


اذا كان العمر عبارة عن لحظات... قم باختيار اللحظة التي تناسبك.. 


لحظــــــــة الفــــــــرح 
****************ما أبهظ ثمن الفرح في هذا الزمان .. وما أروع لحظاته 
إنها كالغيث تنزل على صحراء أعماقنا العطشى فتزهر كل المساحات القاحلة بنا .. 
إنها تلوننا .. تغسلنا .. ترممنا تبدلنا ... تحولنا إلى كائنات أُخرى... 
كائنات تملك قدرة الطيران فنحلق بأجنحة الفرح 
إلى مدن طال انتظارنا واشتياقنا لها 

لحظـــــــــة الحــــــزن 
******************
الحزن.... ذلك الشعور المؤلم .. وذلك الشعور المؤذي 
وذلك الشعور المقيم فينا إقامة دائمة .. فلا نغادره.. 
ولا يغادرنا يأخذنا معه إلى حيث لا نريد .. 
فنتجول في مدن ذكرياتنا الحزينة ونزور شواطئ انكساراتنا ... ونغفو.. 
نحلم بلحظة أمل تسرقنا من حزننا الذي لا ينسانا .. ومن قلوبنا التي لا تنساه 

لحظـــــــــة الحنيـــــــن 
******************
حنيننا.. إحساسنا الدافئ بالشوق .. إلى إنسان ما ... 
إلى مكان ما ... إلى إحساس ما ... إلى حلم ما .. 
إلى أشياء كانت ذات يوم تعيش بنا ونعيش بها .. أشياء تلاشت كالحلم .. 
مازال عطرها يملأ ذاكرتنا .. أشياء نتمنى أن تعود إلينا .. 
وأن نعود إليها ... في محاولة يائسة منا .. 
لإعادة لحظات جميلة وزمان رائع أدار لنا ظهره ورحل كالحلم الهادئ 

لحظـــــــــة الإعتــــــــذار
********************
بيننا وبين لها .. ربما بقصد وربما بلا قصد ..... 
لكن بقي في داخلنا إحساس بأنفسنا هناك أشياء كثيرة 
نتمنى أن نعتذر لها أشياء أخطأنا في حقها .. 
أسئنا الذنب ورغبة قوية للاعتذار لهم ... 
وربما راودنا الإحساس ذات يوم بالحنين إليهم .. 
وربما تمنينا من أعماقنا أن نرسل إليهم بطاقة اعتذار 
أو أن نضع أمام بابهم باقة ورد ندية 


لحظــ ـــــــة الذهـــــــول
**************
عندما نُصاب بالذهول ... ندخل في حالة من الصمت .. 
ربما لأن الموقف عندها يصبح أكبر من الكلمة .. 
وربما لأن الكلمه عندها تذوب في طوفان الذهول ... 
فنعجز عن الاستيعاب ونرفض التصديق ... 
ونحتاج إلى وقت طويل كي نجمع شتاتنا 
ولكي نستيقظ من غيبوبة الذهول ... التي أدخلتنا فيها رياح الصدمة.. 


لحظــــــــــة النــــــــدم 
*****************ما طعم الندم؟ .. وما لون الندم؟ .. وما آلام الندم؟ 
اسألوا أولئك الذين يسري فيهم الندم سريان الدم 
أولئك الذين أصبحت أعماقهم غابات من أشجار الندم 
أولئك الذين يحاصر الندم مضاجعهم كالوحوش المفترسة 
أولئك الذين يبكون في الخفاء كلما تضخّمت فيهم أحاسيس 
الندم ويبحثون عن واحة أمان يسكبون فوقها بحور الندم الهائجة في أعماقهم.. 

لحظــــــــــــــة الحـــــــــــب
******************معظمنا يملك قدرة الحب ... 
لكن قلّة منا فقط يملكون قدرة الحفاظ على هذا الحب ... 
فالحب ككل الكائنات الأُخرى يحتاج إلى دفء وضوء وأمان .. 
لكي ينمو نموه الطبيعي فلكي يبقى الحب في داخلك، 
فلابد أن تهيئ له البيئة الصالحة ولابد أن تتعامل مع الحب 
كما تتعامل مع كل شيء حولك يشعر ويحس ويتنفس.. 
فلا تظلم الحب.. لكي لا يظلمك الحب.. 


لحظـــــــة الغضــــــب 
***********
في حالات كثيرة ينتابنا الغضب ... 
فنغضب ونثور كالبركان ونفقد قدرة التفكير ... 
ويتلاشى عقلنا خلف ضباب الغضب وتتكون في داخلنا 
رغبة لتكسير الأشياء حولنا ... 
فلا نرى ولا نسمع سوى صرخة الغضب في أعماقنا ... 
وكثيراً ما خسرنا عند الغضب أشياء كثيرة نعتز بها .. 
وتعتز بنا ثم نستيقظ على بكاء الندم في داخلنا..


أي اللحظـــات اخترت.... 

اي اللحظات تتمنى ان تجدها... 

اي اللحظات انت نادم عليها...؟؟ ​


----------



## remorb (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ~^~ لو العمر لحظة فأي لحظة تختار ؟؟؟ ~^~, اي اللحظات تتمنى ان تجدها...*

كاندي 
هذا الموضوع أكثر من رائع
ولكن اللحظة التي أنا أفضلها هي لحظة مختلفة عما كتبت ولكنها تشمل كل ما كتبت
فهي لحظة التوبة الحقيقية عن الخطية
فعندما أتوب عن الخطية 
أفرح لتوبتي
أحزن لفعلي الخطية
أحن إلي حضرة ربنا يسوع المسيح داخلي
أعتذر لربي لأني دقيت مسمار في يديه ورجليه ووضعت الحربة في جنبه
أشعر بالذهول كيف فعلت هذا بربي من بذل ذاته لأجلي
أشعر بالندم لفعلي الخطية 
أشعر بالحب لأنه فداني لمحبته لي بالرغم من عدم استحقاقي
أشعر بالغضب .. أغضب من نفسي لفعلي الخطية وبعدي عن رب المجد
أرجو أن تبهرينا بموضوعات أخري جميلية .. صلي من أجلي...​


----------



## أرزنا (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ~^~ لو العمر لحظة فأي لحظة تختار ؟؟؟ ~^~, اي اللحظات تتمنى ان تجدها...*

سلام المسيح
أنا لا أتمنى أنا أشعر دائماً أنني رجل الحنين والحب وأطلب من ربي بأن يبقي لي هذه النعمة.


----------



## candy shop (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ~^~ لو العمر لحظة فأي لحظة تختار ؟؟؟ ~^~, اي اللحظات تتمنى ان تجدها...*

شكرا ليك يا sleiman64 على الرد وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## candy shop (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ~^~ لو العمر لحظة فأي لحظة تختار ؟؟؟ ~^~, اي اللحظات تتمنى ان تجدها...*

اشكرك يا remorb على الرد الممتع الروحانى الجميل  ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## remorb (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ~^~ لو العمر لحظة فأي لحظة تختار ؟؟؟ ~^~, اي اللحظات تتمنى ان تجدها...*

كاندي
أنا شاعر بأنك روحانية جداً .. لذلك.. استمتعت فعلاً وهذا ليس مجاملة.. لكلماتك التي خرجت من قلبك..
لذا أردت مشاركتك في هذا الموضوع الممتاز.. وأرجو أن تداومي كل يوم فعلاً على مثل هذا الموضوع الروحاني.. الذي يعمق علاقتنا برب المجد.. صلي من أجل ضعفي..​


----------



## *sara* (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ~^~ لو العمر لحظة فأي لحظة تختار ؟؟؟ ~^~, اي اللحظات تتمنى ان تجدها...*



> اي اللحظات تتمنى ان تجدها...



*لحظــــــــة الفــــــــرح *



> اي اللحظات انت نادم عليها...؟؟


*لحظـــــــة الغضــــــب 
************

*مشكوررررررررررة على الموضوع *


----------



## candy shop (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ~^~ لو العمر لحظة فأي لحظة تختار ؟؟؟ ~^~, اي اللحظات تتمنى ان تجدها...*

اشكرك جدا جدا على الكلام  الرائع وانا بسعد بمشاركتك غى المواضيع لان فيها اضافات جميله انا شخصيا بستفيد منها روبنا يبارك حياتك ويارب اكون موفقه شكرا ليك مره تانيه​


----------



## candy shop (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ~^~ لو العمر لحظة فأي لحظة تختار ؟؟؟ ~^~, اي اللحظات تتمنى ان تجدها...*

ميرسى ليكى يا ساره على الرد وربنا يوفقك :Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## MarMar2004 (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ~^~ لو العمر لحظة فأي لحظة تختار ؟؟؟ ~^~, اي اللحظات تتمنى ان تجدها...*

لحظــــــــة الفــــــــرح الفرح الحقيقي في هذه اللحظة هو قدوم شخص غالي عليا من السفر والمكوس معه دون تركه لانه بجد وحشني كتير
لحظـــــــــة الحــــــزن 
الحزن علي اشخاص غاليين في اشد الاحتياج لهم فارقو الحياة
لحظـــــــــة الحنيـــــــن 
الحنيين علي اشخاص مش ممكن ان يعودو لانهم تركو الحياة
لحظـــــــــة الإعتــــــــذار
الاعتذار علي خطاء انا فعلته سبب حزن لمخلصي
لحظــ ـــــــة الذهـــــــول
عندما يتركني الحبيب بدون اي سبب

لحظــــــــــة النــــــــدم 
الندم علي خطاياي الكثيرة التي سببت موت المسيح
لحظــــــــــــــة الحـــــــــــب
اريد ان تكون مع الانسانة الوحيدة اللي بحبه بجد من كل قلبي وهي صحبتي الغالية
لحظـــــــة الغضــــــب 
عندما يحدث شي كنت لا اريده ان يحدث او عندما يستفزني احد


​:t9:​​​


----------



## candy shop (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ~^~ لو العمر لحظة فأي لحظة تختار ؟؟؟ ~^~, اي اللحظات تتمنى ان تجدها...*

........مرمر ردك جميل زيك واضح انك انسانه حساسه وجميله ربنا يجعل كل ايامك  لحظه فرح  شكرااااااا ليك يا حببتى​


----------



## thelife.pro (24 يونيو 2007)

*لو إن العمر لحظات؟ فاي اللحظات تختار ؟؟*


*لو كان العمر عبارة عن لحظات... قم باختيار اللحظة التي تناسبك.. 


لحظة الفــرح :


ما أبهظ ثمن الفرح في هذا الزمان .. وما أروع لحظاته إنها كالغيث تنزل على صحراء أعماقنا العطشى فتزهر كل المساحات القاحلة بنا .. إنها تلوننا .. تغسلنا .. ترممنا تبدلنا ... تحولنا إلى كائنات أُخرى... كائنات تملك قدرة الطيران فنحلق بأجنحة الفرح إلى مدن طال انتظارنا واشتياقنا لها 


لحظة الحــزن :


الحزن.... ذلك الشعور المؤلم .. وذلك الشعور المؤذي وذلك الشعور المقيم فينا إقامة دائمة .. فلا نغادره.. ولا يغادرنا يأخذنا معه إلى حيث لا نريد .. فنتجول في مدن ذكرياتنا الحزينة ونزور شواطئ انكساراتنا ... ونغفو.. نحلم بلحظة أمل تسرقنا من حزننا الذي لا ينسانا .. ومن قلوبنا التي لا تنساه 

لحظة الحنين: 


حنيننا.. إحساسنا الدافئ بالشوق .. إلى إنسان ما ... إلى مكان ما ... إلى إحساس ما ... إلى حلم ما .. إلى أشياء كانت ذات يوم تعيش بنا ونعيش بها .. أشياء تلاشت كالحلم .. مازال عطرها يملأ ذاكرتنا .. أشياء نتمنى أن تعود إلينا .. وأن نعود إليها ... في محاولة يائسة منا .. لإعادة لحظات جميلة وزمان رائع أدار لنا ظهره ورحل كالحلم الهادئ 

لحظة الإعتذار :


بيننا وبين لها .. ربما بقصد وربما بلا قصد ..... لكن بقي في داخلنا إحساس بأنفسنا هناك أشياء كثيرة نتمنى أن نعتذر لها أشياء أخطأنا في حقها .. أسئنا الذنب ورغبة قوية للاعتذار لهم ... وربما راودنا الإحساس ذات يوم بالحنين إليهم .. وربما تمنينا من أعماقنا أن نرسل إليهم بطاقة اعتذار أو أن نضع أمام بابهم باقة ورد ندية 

لحظة الذهول: 


عندما نُصاب بالذهول ... ندخل في حالة من الصمت .. ربما لأن الموقف عندها يصبح أكبر من الكلمة .. وربما لأن الكلمه عندها تذوب في طوفان الذهول ... فنعجز عن الاستيعاب ونرفض التصديق ... ونحتاج إلى وقت طويل كي نجمع شتاتنا ولكي نستيقظ من غيبوبة الذهول ... التي أدخلتنا فيها رياح الصدمة.. 

لحظة الندم: 


ما طعم الندم؟ .. وما لون الندم؟ .. وما آلام الندم؟ اسألوا أولئك الذين يسري فيهم الندم سريان الدم أولئك الذين أصبحت أعماقهم غابات من أشجار الندم أولئك الذين يحاصر الندم مضاجعهم كالوحوش المفترسة أولئك الذين يبكون في الخفاء كلما تضخّمت فيهم أحاسيس 
الندم ويبحثون عن واحة أمان يسكبون فوقها بحور الندم الهائجة في أعماقهم.. 

لحظة الحــب:



معظمنا يملك قدرة الحب ... لكن قلّة منا فقط يملكون قدرة الحفاظ على هذا الحب ... فالحب ككل الكائنات الأُخرى يحتاج إلى دفء وضوء وأمان .. لكي ينمو نموه الطبيعي فلكي يبقى الحب في داخلك، فلابد أن تهيئ له البيئة الصالحة ولابد أن تتعامل مع الحب كما تتعامل مع كل شيء حولك يشعر ويحس ويتنفس.. فلا تظلم الحب.. لكيلا يظلمك الحب.. 

لحظة الغضب :


في حالات كثيرة ينتابنا الغضب ... فنغضب ونثور كالبركان ونفقد قدرة التفكير ... ويتلاشى عقلنا خلف ضباب الغضب وتتكون في داخلنا رغبة لتكسير الأشياء حولنا ... فلا نرى ولا نسمع سوى صرخة الغضب في أعماقنا ... وكثيراً ما خسرنا عند الغضب أشياء كثيرة نعتز بها .. وتعتز بنا ثم نستيقظ على بكاء الندم في داخلنا..


وأخيــــــــــراً ..اي اللحظـــات اخترت.... اي اللحظات تتمنى ان تجدها... اي اللحظات انت نادم عليها ؟؟؟؟

شارك باختيارك لحظه حياتك وبرأيك؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو إن العمر لحظات؟ فاي اللحظات تختار ؟؟*

ميرسي كتير على الموضوع ياطونى 
انا بختار لحظات الفرح 
وبندم على لحطات الغضب لأنى بجرح فيها ناس كتير قريبين منى بسببها 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو إن العمر لحظات؟ فاي اللحظات تختار ؟؟*


لحظة الحنين: 


حنيننا.. إحساسنا الدافئ بالشوق .. إلى إنسان ما ... إلى مكان ما ... إلى إحساس ما ... إلى حلم ما .. إلى أشياء كانت ذات يوم تعيش بنا ونعيش بها .. أشياء تلاشت كالحلم .. مازال عطرها يملأ ذاكرتنا .. أشياء نتمنى أن تعود إلينا .. وأن نعود إليها ... في محاولة يائسة منا .. لإعادة لحظات جميلة وزمان رائع أدار لنا ظهره ورحل كالحلم الهادئ 

جميل اوى يا طونى

صعب اعاده اللحظات الجميله بس طول ما ربنا موجودالامل موجود

شكراااااااااااااااااا ليك يا طونى على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## thelife.pro (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لو إن العمر لحظات؟ فاي اللحظات تختار ؟؟*

شكرا لمرورك نونو
لحظات الفرح من أجمل لحظات العمر 

شكرا لمرورك كاندي 
لحظات الحنين أيضا جميل 

لكنني ولو خيرت انا اي اللحظات أختار 
لاخترت 

لحظات الحزن 

لانه من وجهة نظري لان الانسان عندما يكون حزين 
يشعر بالالم فيعرف قيمة الفرح 
يشعر بالموت فيعرف قيمة الحياة 
يشعر بالغدر فيعرف قيمة الوفاء 
يشعر بالبرد فيعرف قيمة الحنان 
يشعر بالخطأ فيعرف قيمة الندم 
يشعر بالوحدة فيعرف قيمة الحب 


اشعر ان الأنسان عندما يكون حزينا سوف يعيش جميع تلك اللحظات 

لكن لا اتمنى ان يدخل احد الى بلاد الحزن 
لانني احد ساكنيها واعرف ما بها 

ابعدكم الرب عن الحزن 
نونو وكاندي وجميع البشر ​


----------



## وليم تل (11 ديسمبر 2007)

لـو العمر لحظه ... فأي لحظه تختار ؟.؟ !! 


اذا كان العمر عبارة عن لحظات... قم باختيار اللحظة التي تناسبك.. 


لحظــــــــة الفــــــــرح 
************ ****ما أبهظ ثمن الفرح في هذا الزمان .. وما أروع لحظاته 
إنها كالغيث تنزل على صحراء أعماقنا العطشى فتزهر كل المساحات القاحلة بنا .. 
إنها تلوننا .. تغسلنا .. ترممنا تبدلنا ... تحولنا إلى كائنات أُخرى... 
كائنات تملك قدرة الطيران فنحلق بأجنحة الفرح 
إلى مدن طال انتظارنا واشتياقنا لها 
لحظـــــــــة الحــــــزن 
************ ******
الحزن.... ذلك الشعور المؤلم .. وذلك الشعور المؤذي 
وذلك الشعور المقيم فينا إقامة دائمة .. فلا نغادره.. 
ولا يغادرنا يأخذنا معه إلى حيث لا نريد .. 
فنتجول في مدن ذكرياتنا الحزينة ونزور شواطئ انكساراتنا ... ونغفو.. 
نحلم بلحظة أمل تسرقنا من حزننا الذي لا ينسانا .. ومن قلوبنا التي لا تنساه 

لحظـــــــــة الحنيـــــــن 
************ ******
حنيننا.. إحساسنا الدافئ بالشوق .. إلى إنسان ما ... 
إلى مكان ما ... إلى إحساس ما ... إلى حلم ما .. 
إلى أشياء كانت ذات يوم تعيش بنا ونعيش بها .. أشياء تلاشت كالحلم .. 
مازال عطرها يملأ ذاكرتنا .. أشياء نتمنى أن تعود إلينا .. 
وأن نعود إليها ... في محاولة يائسة منا .. 
لإعادة لحظات جميلة وزمان رائع أدار لنا ظهره ورحل كالحلم الهادئ 

لحظـــــــــة الإعتــــــــذار
************ ********
بيننا وبين لها .. ربما بقصد وربما بلا قصد ..... 
لكن بقي في داخلنا إحساس بأنفسنا هناك أشياء كثيرة 
نتمنى أن نعتذر لها أشياء أخطأنا في حقها .. 
أسئنا الذنب ورغبة قوية للاعتذار لهم ... 
وربما راودنا الإحساس ذات يوم بالحنين إليهم .. 
وربما تمنينا من أعماقنا أن نرسل إليهم بطاقة اعتذار 
أو أن نضع أمام بابهم باقة ورد ندية 


لحظــ ـــــــة الذهـــــــول
************ **
عندما نُصاب بالذهول ... ندخل في حالة من الصمت .. 
ربما لأن الموقف عندها يصبح أكبر من الكلمة .. 
وربما لأن الكلمه عندها تذوب في طوفان الذهول ... 
فنعجز عن الاستيعاب ونرفض التصديق ... 
ونحتاج إلى وقت طويل كي نجمع شتاتنا 
ولكي نستيقظ من غيبوبة الذهول ... التي أدخلتنا فيها رياح الصدمة.. 


لحظــــــــــة النــــــــدم 
************ *****ما طعم الندم؟ .. وما لون الندم؟ .. وما آلام الندم؟ 
اسألوا أولئك الذين يسري فيهم الندم سريان الدم 
أولئك الذين أصبحت أعماقهم غابات من أشجار الندم 
أولئك الذين يحاصر الندم مضاجعهم كالوحوش المفترسة 
أولئك الذين يبكون في الخفاء كلما تضخّمت فيهم أحاسيس 
الندم ويبحثون عن واحة أمان يسكبون فوقها بحور الندم الهائجة في أعماقهم.. 

لحظــــــــــــــة الحـــــــــــب
************ ******معظمنا يملك قدرة الحب ... 
لكن قلّة منا فقط يملكون قدرة الحفاظ على هذا الحب ... 
فالحب ككل الكائنات الأُخرى يحتاج إلى دفء وضوء وأمان .. 
لكي ينمو نموه الطبيعي فلكي يبقى الحب في داخلك، 
فلابد أن تهيئ له البيئة الصالحة ولابد أن تتعامل مع الحب 
كما تتعامل مع كل شيء حولك يشعر ويحس ويتنفس.. 
فلا تظلم الحب.. لكي لا يظلمك الحب.. 

لحظـــــــة الغضــــــب 
***********
في حالات كثيرة ينتابنا الغضب ... 
فنغضب ونثور كالبركان ونفقد قدرة التفكير ... 
ويتلاشى عقلنا خلف ضباب الغضب وتتكون في داخلنا 
رغبة لتكسير الأشياء حولنا ... 
فلا نرى ولا نسمع سوى صرخة الغضب في أعماقنا ... 
وكثيراً ما خسرنا عند الغضب أشياء كثيرة نعتز بها .. 
وتعتز بنا ثم نستيقظ على بكاء الندم في داخلنا..


أي اللحظـــات اخترت.... 

اي اللحظات تتمنى ان تجدها... 

اي اللحظات انت نادم عليها...؟؟ 
تحياتى


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو العمر لحظة..فأى لحظة تختار؟؟!!*


لحظــــــــــــــة الحـــــــــــب
************ ******معظمنا يملك قدرة الحب ...
لكن قلّة منا فقط يملكون قدرة الحفاظ على هذا الحب ...
فالحب ككل الكائنات الأُخرى يحتاج إلى دفء وضوء وأمان ..
لكي ينمو نموه الطبيعي فلكي يبقى الحب في داخلك،
فلابد أن تهيئ له البيئة الصالحة ولابد أن تتعامل مع الحب
كما تتعامل مع كل شيء حولك يشعر ويحس ويتنفس..
فلا تظلم الحب.. لكي لا يظلمك الحب..

اجمل اللحظات
موضوع جميل
شكرااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## وليم تل (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو العمر لحظة..فأى لحظة تختار؟؟!!*

شكرا كاندى
على مرورك العطر
ونأمل تواصلك
مودتى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو العمر لحظة..فأى لحظة تختار؟؟!!*

لحظـــــــــة الحنيـــــــن 
************ ******
حنيننا.. إحساسنا الدافئ بالشوق .. إلى إنسان ما ... 
إلى مكان ما ... إلى إحساس ما ... إلى حلم ما .. 
إلى أشياء كانت ذات يوم تعيش بنا ونعيش بها .. أشياء تلاشت كالحلم .. 
مازال عطرها يملأ ذاكرتنا .. أشياء نتمنى أن تعود إلينا .. 
وأن نعود إليها ... في محاولة يائسة منا .. 
لإعادة لحظات جميلة وزمان رائع أدار لنا ظهره ورحل كالحلم الهادئ 

موضوع رائع جدا جدا
شكرا ليك وليم​


----------



## febe (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو العمر لحظة..فأى لحظة تختار؟؟!!*

لحظــــــــــــــة الحـــــــــــب
************ ******معظمنا يملك قدرة الحب ... 
لكن قلّة منا فقط يملكون قدرة الحفاظ على هذا الحب ... 
فالحب ككل الكائنات الأُخرى يحتاج إلى دفء وضوء وأمان .. 
لكي ينمو نموه الطبيعي فلكي يبقى الحب في داخلك، 
فلابد أن تهيئ له البيئة الصالحة ولابد أن تتعامل مع الحب 
كما تتعامل مع كل شيء حولك يشعر ويحس ويتنفس.. 
فلا تظلم الحب.. لكي لا يظلمك الحب.. 

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          موضوع جميل
شكرااااااااااااااا ليك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو العمر لحظة..فأى لحظة تختار؟؟!!*




> لحظـــــــــة الحنيـــــــن
> ************ ******
> حنيننا.. إحساسنا الدافئ بالشوق .. إلى إنسان ما ...
> إلى مكان ما ... إلى إحساس ما ... إلى حلم ما ..
> ...


 
لحظة الحنين اعشقها ...

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## enass (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو العمر لحظة..فأى لحظة تختار؟؟!!*

*لحظـــــــــة الحنيـــــــن 
************ ******
حنيننا.. إحساسنا الدافئ بالشوق .. إلى إنسان ما ... 
إلى مكان ما ... إلى إحساس ما ... إلى حلم ما .. 
إلى أشياء كانت ذات يوم تعيش بنا ونعيش بها .. أشياء تلاشت كالحلم .. 
مازال عطرها يملأ ذاكرتنا .. أشياء نتمنى أن تعود إلينا .. 
وأن نعود إليها ... في محاولة يائسة منا .. 
لإعادة لحظات جميلة وزمان رائع أدار لنا ظهره ورحل كالحلم الهادئ 

موضوع كتير حلو
تسلم ايديك*


----------



## وليم تل (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو العمر لحظة..فأى لحظة تختار؟؟!!*

شكرا مرمر
على مرورك العطر
ونأمل تواصلك
مودتى


----------



## وليم تل (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو العمر لحظة..فأى لحظة تختار؟؟!!*

شكرا فيبى
على مرورك العطر
ونأمل تواصلك
مودتى


----------



## وليم تل (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو العمر لحظة..فأى لحظة تختار؟؟!!*

شكرا فراشة مسيحية
على مرورك العطر
ونأمل تواصلك
مودتى


----------



## وليم تل (13 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو العمر لحظة..فأى لحظة تختار؟؟!!*

شكرا ايناس
على مرورك العطر
ونأمل تواصلك
مودتى


----------



## *malk (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو العمر لحظة..فأى لحظة تختار؟؟!!*

لحظــــــــــــــة الحـــــــــــب
************ ******معظمنا يملك قدرة الحب ... 
لكن قلّة منا فقط يملكون قدرة الحفاظ على هذا الحب ... 
فالحب ككل الكائنات الأُخرى يحتاج إلى دفء وضوء وأمان .. 
لكي ينمو نموه الطبيعي فلكي يبقى الحب في داخلك، 
فلابد أن تهيئ له البيئة الصالحة ولابد أن تتعامل مع الحب 
كما تتعامل مع كل شيء حولك يشعر ويحس ويتنفس.. 
فلا تظلم الحب.. لكي لا يظلمك الحب

بحب اللحظة دى اوى


----------



## وليم تل (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو العمر لحظة..فأى لحظة تختار؟؟!!*

شكرا كيكى
على مرورك العطر
ونأمل دوام تواصلك
مودتى


----------



## youssef hachem (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو العمر لحظة..فأى لحظة تختار؟؟!!*

تحية وسلام
هناك لحظة لم تلحظها في لحظاتك 
لحظة الحقيقة
لو كان العمر لحظة لاخترت ان تكون لحظة الاحقيقة.


----------



## وليم تل (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو العمر لحظة..فأى لحظة تختار؟؟!!*



youssef hachem قال:


> تحية وسلام
> هناك لحظة لم تلحظها في لحظاتك
> لحظة الحقيقة
> لو كان العمر لحظة لاخترت ان تكون لحظة الاحقيقة.


شكرا يوسف 
على مرورك العطر واضافتك الجميلة ولكن
الحقيقة ابدية راسخة حتى ولو توارت فستظهر اجلا او عاجلا
ومن هنا اقول انها لا تصلح ان تكون لحظة
ونأمل تواصلك
مودتى


----------



## youssef hachem (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو العمر لحظة..فأى لحظة تختار؟؟!!*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا يوسف
> على مرورك العطر واضافتك الجميلة ولكن
> الحقيقة ابدية راسخة حتى ولو توارت فستظهر اجلا او عاجلا
> ومن هنا اقول انها لا تصلح ان تكون لحظة
> ...



شكرا على تهذيبك
تكلمت عن لحظة الحب
هل تعني ان الحب ليس ابدي وليس راسخ ....مع ان كل الذي نحياه  يقع ضمن اطار الحب...كل انواع الحب.
ثم نحن نتكلم عن لحظة من الزمن....
شكرا لك مرة ثانية


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو العمر لحظة..فأى لحظة تختار؟؟!!*



youssef hachem قال:


> شكرا على تهذيبك
> تكلمت عن لحظة الحب
> هل تعني ان الحب ليس ابدي وليس راسخ ....مع ان كل الذي نحياه  يقع ضمن اطار الحب...كل انواع الحب.
> ثم نحن نتكلم عن لحظة من الزمن....
> شكرا لك مرة ثانية


لقد قلتها اخى الحبيب ان الحب انواع
وانا معك انة ابدى وراسخ ولكن مع اختلاف انواعة هنا يكون لة لحظة
اما الحقيقة هى الشىء الوحيد الذى ليس لة انواع
فشكرا يوسف
على متابعتك وتعليقاتك القيمة
ونتمنى دوام تواصلك للافادة والاستفادة
ونورتنى يا غالى
مودتى


----------



## meraa (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو العمر لحظة..فأى لحظة تختار؟؟!!*

لحظـــــــــة الحنيـــــــن 
************ ******
حنيننا.. إحساسنا الدافئ بالشوق .. إلى إنسان ما ... 
إلى مكان ما ... إلى إحساس ما ... إلى حلم ما .. 
إلى أشياء كانت ذات يوم تعيش بنا ونعيش بها .. أشياء تلاشت كالحلم .. 
مازال عطرها يملأ ذاكرتنا .. أشياء نتمنى أن تعود إلينا .. 
وأن نعود إليها ... في محاولة يائسة منا .. 
لإعادة لحظات جميلة وزمان رائع أدار لنا ظهره ورحل كالحلم الهادئ
موضوع جميل قوى


----------



## وليم تل (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو العمر لحظة..فأى لحظة تختار؟؟!!*

شكرا ميرا
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2010)

*لو العمر لحظه ... فأي لحظه تختار ؟.؟ !!*

*لو العمر لحظه ... فأي لحظه تختار ؟.؟ !!

اذا كان العمر عبارة عن لحظات... قم باختيار اللحظة التي تناسبك..

لحظة الفرح
************ ****
ما أبهظ ثمن الفرح في هذا الزمان .. وما أروع لحظاته
إنها كالغيث تنزل على صحراء أعماقنا العطشى فتزهر كل المساحات القاحلة بنا ..
إنها تلوننا .. تغسلنا .. ترممنا تبدلنا ... تحولنا إلى كائنات أخرى...
كائنات تملك قدرة الطيران فنحلق بأجنحة الفرح
إلى مدن طال انتظارنا واشتياقنا لها
لحظة الحزن
************ ******
الحزن.... ذلك الشعور المؤلم .. وذلك الشعور المؤذي
وذلك الشعور المقيم فينا إقامة دائمة .. فلا نغادره..
ولا يغادرنا يأخذنا معه إلى حيث لا نريد ..
فنتجول في مدن ذكرياتنا الحزينة ونزور شواطئ انكساراتنا ... ونغفو..
نحلم بلحظة أمل تسرقنا من حزننا الذي لا ينسانا .. ومن قلوبنا التي لا تنساه

لحظة الحنين
************ ******
حنيننا.. إحساسنا الدافئ بالشوق .. إلى إنسان ما ...
إلى مكان ما ... إلى إحساس ما ... إلى حلم ما ..
إلى أشياء كانت ذات يوم تعيش بنا ونعيش بها .. أشياء تلاشت كالحلم ..
مازال عطرها يملأ ذاكرتنا .. أشياء نتمنى أن تعود إلينا ..
وأن نعود إليها ... في محاولة يائسة منا ..
لإعادة لحظات جميلة وزمان رائع أدار لنا ظهره ورحل كالحلم الهادئ

لحظة الإعتذار
************ ********
بيننا وبين لها .. ربما بقصد وربما بلا قصد .....
لكن بقي في داخلنا إحساس بأنفسنا هناك أشياء كثيرة
نتمنى أن نعتذر لها أشياء أخطأنا في حقها ..
أسئنا الذنب ورغبة قوية للاعتذار لهم ...
وربما راودنا الإحساس ذات يوم بالحنين إليهم ..
وربما تمنينا من أعماقنا أن نرسل إليهم بطاقة اعتذار
أو أن نضع أمام بابهم باقة ورد ندية

لحظة الذهول
************ **
عندما نصاب بالذهول ... ندخل في حالة من الصمت ..
ربما لأن الموقف عندها يصبح أكبر من الكلمة ..
وربما لأن الكلمه عندها تذوب في طوفان الذهول ...
فنعجز عن الاستيعاب ونرفض التصديق ...
ونحتاج إلى وقت طويل كي نجمع شتاتنا
ولكي نستيقظ من غيبوبة الذهول ... التي أدخلتنا فيها رياح الصدمة..

لحظة الندم
************ *****
ما طعم الندم؟ .. وما لون الندم؟ .. وما آلام الندم؟
اسألوا أولئك الذين يسري فيهم الندم سريان الدم
أولئك الذين أصبحت أعماقهم غابات من أشجار الندم
أولئك الذين يحاصر الندم مضاجعهم كالوحوش المفترسة
أولئك الذين يبكون في الخفاء كلما تضخّمت فيهم أحاسيس
الندم ويبحثون عن واحة أمان يسكبون فوقها بحور الندم الهائجة في أعماقهم..

لحظة الحب
************ ******
معظمنا يملك قدرة الحب ...
لكن قلّة منا فقط يملكون قدرة الحفاظ على هذا الحب ...
فالحب ككل الكائنات الأخرى يحتاج إلى دفء وضوء وأمان ..
لكي ينمو نموه الطبيعي فلكي يبقى الحب في داخلك
فلابد أن تهيئ له البيئة الصالحة ولابد أن تتعامل مع الحب
كما تتعامل مع كل شيء حولك يشعر ويحس ويتنفس..
فلا تظلم الحب.. لكي لا يظلمك الحب..

لحظة الغضب
***********
في حالات كثيرة ينتابنا الغضب ...
فنغضب ونثور كالبركان ونفقد قدرة التفكير ...
ويتلاشى عقلنا خلف ضباب الغضب وتتكون في داخلنا
رغبة لتكسير الأشياء حولنا ...
فلا نرى ولا نسمع سوى صرخة الغضب في أعماقنا ...
وكثيرا ما خسرنا عند الغضب أشياء كثيرة نعتز بها ..
وتعتز بنا ثم نستيقظ على بكاء الندم في داخلنا..

أي اللحظات اخترت....

اي اللحظات تتمنى ان تجدها...

اي اللحظات انت نادم عليها...؟؟*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: لو العمر لحظه ... فأي لحظه تختار ؟.؟ !!*

*هههههههههههههه
مش عارف أختار..........
ياريت  الإنسان يعرف يختار 
أختار اللى ربنا يحبنى أبقى فيه.....!!!!!
أشكــــــــــــــــــــرك أستاذة روزى
سلام ونعمة لكم
*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: لو العمر لحظه ... فأي لحظه تختار ؟.؟ !!*

ميرسي يا عسل علي مرورك الجميل

ومن غير استاذة كلنا اخوات مع بعض

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: لو العمر لحظه ... فأي لحظه تختار ؟.؟ !!*

*
لحظة الحب
************ ******
معظمنا يملك قدرة الحب ...
لكن قلّة منا فقط يملكون قدرة الحفاظ على هذا الحب ...
فالحب ككل الكائنات الأخرى يحتاج إلى دفء وضوء وأمان ..
لكي ينمو نموه الطبيعي فلكي يبقى الحب في داخلك
فلابد أن تهيئ له البيئة الصالحة ولابد أن تتعامل مع الحب
كما تتعامل مع كل شيء حولك يشعر ويحس ويتنفس..
فلا تظلم الحب.. لكي لا يظلمك الحب..


هاختار دي وامري للله يا روزي

مشكووووووووورة

يسوع يباركك

*


----------



## Critic (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: لو العمر لحظه ... فأي لحظه تختار ؟.؟ !!*

*لجظة الحب متتعوضش و تساوى سنين من اى شعور تانى 
شكرا يا روزى على الموضوع الرقيق*


----------



## Mason (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: لو العمر لحظه ... فأي لحظه تختار ؟.؟ !!*

_ميرسى يا روزى يارقيقة أوى _
_على لحظات العمر _
_اكيد بختار الحب لانة _
_أجمل ما فى الكون الحب _​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2010)

*رد: لو العمر لحظه ... فأي لحظه تختار ؟.؟ !!*

ميرسي يا كليمو علي كلامك العسل زيك

نورت يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2010)

*رد: لو العمر لحظه ... فأي لحظه تختار ؟.؟ !!*

ميرسي يا فادي علي كلامك الجميل 

ربنا يعوضك يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2010)

*رد: لو العمر لحظه ... فأي لحظه تختار ؟.؟ !!*

ميرسي يا ميسو يا قمر

انتي ارق بكتير يا حبيبتي ومنورة الموضوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*ميرسي ليكم*​


----------

